# Cissus amazonica epiphyte?



## tmsjns (May 11, 2011)

I have bought a few cissus amazonica but I keep loosing them, They loose their leave and shrivel. I have read that its an epiphyte so should I stick it to come coco panels instead of in the soil?
Cheers
Tom


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I have some in one of my vivs. How humid is your viv? Is your substrate really saturated with water? Some plants will go into acclimation phase when introduced to a new environment. Do you have decent air flow? 
Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

if you are killing cissus amazonica, you are doing something terribly wrong. This plant is basically a weed for me, it grows incredibly fast! It does ok in high light and low light (leaves get smaller or bigger respectively). You are either swamping it in an oversaturated soil or you are drying it up. It needs good humidity and like all epiphytic cuttings, needs to be kept wet until it roots. I would recommend growing it in higher light and letting it find it's way around the viv after it roots and starts growing...


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Someone gave me a piece a month or two ago and I attached it midway up on the back of the tank. It slowly made roots and just now is starting to make new leaves. So a little slow for me but I think that individual variants in a vivarium can make the difference...lights, humidity, air flow. It is a climber so it wouldn't hurt to attach it to the panels. Good luck.
Jim


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Best thing to do is take ~3 node cuttings and start them at the bottom on the substrate. Once they root, they will find their way around the viv much like Creeping Fig. Like mentioned, they do need pretty high humidity but over saturating them will rot the fragile stems. It's tricky to start but once established, you'll need a weed wacker to keep it in check. 

Good luck.


----------

